# Trying to be a better foreman



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

tweak said:


> I've been reading up on how to be a better foreman in the field. One individual I've seen advertisements on is for Mark Breslin's books.
> 
> Has anybody read any of his books or seen him speak? Seems like a pretty engaged guy.
> 
> Thanks.


There are a lot of books on leadership out there..

One thing you must learn is how to get people to do things they do not want to do, and at the same time earn their respect ..... You must always keep your cool and know everything there is to know about the job you are running.

Learn as much as you can about each guy under your command so you will know how to use them best.


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

The ibew has a great program called the foreman development series.



A side note... It ain't all it's cracked up to be. Much happier on my tools most days.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Your guys need: The tools necessary to do the job. The material necessary to do the job. The instruction on what exactly needs to be done and any pertinent standards & procedures need following. Proper coordination. Don't hawk them. Then sit back and watch the production happen.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Somewhere between being liked and being hated is respect. Land there.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

butcher733 said:


> Somewhere between being liked and being hated is respect. Land there.



And don't forget that fine line between impossible to find and bird dogging like a son of a bitch. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

righto....

~CS~


----------



## Rourk (Sep 5, 2015)

How far out of your time are you?

When I first topped out I became a foreman with a guy working for me with as much experience as I was old. I checked up on him twice a day and only gave him **** when i saw him working and the apprentice on the phone. Whenever I see him he is always happy to see me telling me how well i treated him.

You must know the job 3 steps in advance. The more you know, the more confident you'll become, and the more people will want to work for you.

Don't be a ****, don't be their best friend(people tend to try and take advantage of you then). Learn what techniques work for you and what doesn't.

I find most guys want to work for you. You just have to have the right material and lay out what YOU want.

Most of all, know what you're doing, and have confidence.


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

Sorry, I can't answer your question. 

These are two books I found very useful when I was in supervisory positions:

1) The one minute manager

2) How to win friends and influence people

Good Luck!


----------



## tweak (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the help guys. A lot of techniques I use for foreman are the same I learned from Airman Leadership from the Air Force. 

The hardest thing so far is getting the guys respect.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

IslandGuy said:


> Your guys need: The tools necessary to do the job. The material necessary to do the job. The instruction on what exactly needs to be done and any pertinent standards & procedures need following. Proper coordination. Don't hawk them. Then sit back and watch the production happen.


Words to live by.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Everything stated above is spot on. 
My biggest issue is that I'm extremely friendly with people but I am also a master manipulator(thanks dad)
Learning people's best skill set is a plus. You don't want old man river out in the elements or in an excavation and you don't want junior making up a room full of panels. 
Get the conduit guys running conduit and the trim out guys trimming out. 
Get your ace(if you are lucky enough to have one) doing the technical odd jobs. 

Ride the slackers asses but don't treat everyone that way. Take time to explain things to the less experienced guys that want to learn. 

Be honest with your PM or whatever boss and be completely transparent with him. 

Don't smoke pot in the office trailer without sharing.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Also be the first one there every day with everything unlocked and be the last one off site and lock up yourself.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

JW Splicer said:


> The ibew has a great program called the foreman development series.
> 
> 
> 
> A side note... It ain't all it's cracked up to be. Much happier on my tools most days.




" Foreman Development Series "

I thought that was the IBEW Apprenticeship .




Pete


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

walkerj said:


> Also be the first one there every day with everything unlocked and be the last one off site and lock up yourself.


That would make you an apprentice


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

walkerj said:


> Everything stated above is spot on.
> My biggest issue is that I'm extremely friendly with people but I am also a master manipulator(thanks dad)
> Learning people's best skill set is a plus. You don't want old man river out in the elements or in an excavation and you don't want junior making up a room full of panels.
> Get the conduit guys running conduit and the trim out guys trimming out.
> ...





Slackers are really not welcome to be part of a functioning crew ...

No Baby sitting ... not on my Job ...



Pete


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Nor pot smoking. No wonder his name is walker"J"!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldschoolvdub (Jun 10, 2007)

My pop told me this when I first started running work. A foreman is only good for 3 things.....

-Information
-Material
-Tools

If you don't have all 3 of these, the job cannot be complete. Most people think "DUH', but sometimes you have to step back and make sure that you actually are providing the above. I was always reminded when we had a problem in the field, if I took a second to look back, I usually was missing one of these.


----------



## ohmed out (Jul 30, 2015)

Its usually best to put difficult JWs by themselves. Dont partner them up too much... off topic but the less challenges you face, the more time for improvement.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

walkerj said:


> Also be the first one there every day with everything unlocked and be the last one off site and lock up yourself.





sparky970 said:


> That would make you an apprentice


Yeah I have lead hands for that. Sometimes I have to arrive late because I had to stop at the supply house. Sometimes I have to leave early either for the same reason, or to attend a meeting somewhere, or to check in on another job, what have you. Sometimes I'm not there for a whole day for one reason or another. I like to set it up so that a few hours' or a day's absence on my part doesn't throw the whole thing into chaos.


----------

